# Race to Sub X Mirror Cube



## Duncan Bannon (May 29, 2018)

The same rules as all the other threads. Get below your goal 3 week in a row and you graduate! I will post scrambles every Saturday (If I forget, PM or post here). Good luck!

I'm using 3x3 scrambles from CS. Let me know if I should use something else.
Round 1 Scrambles:
1. F R2 F D2 B R U' L' F L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 L'
2. F' B R U L' B R2 D2 B U R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 B2
3. U R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F U' L R' B U2 B' U B R'
4. U2 R B2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' U' F' U' R' D' L R2
5. L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F U' B R D2 F2 U' B' D' F'
6. F L' F B' L' F2 B2 D R L2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2
7. L2 D2 F2 D U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' L' F2 L2 F U' B' D' L2 U R2
8. D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 R' U' R2 F' D2 R D F' U'
9. U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B F' D2 B' L2 B' U R B R D2 R' B' D U2 B
10. U R2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 L' D2 B F' R' U' B' D' F' D'
11. L2 R B2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L' D2 U' B D U
12. D2 L2 B2 L U2 L' D2 L' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 U' B D L B D2 U' R'


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 29, 2018)

Thank you @Duncan Bannon for creating this thread. I was about to do it myself, once I saw that @Claudio Garanzini was asking about it, but right before I did I saw your response and then did not worry about it. I will most likely try to compete on a weekly basis, because I do like Mirror cubes, and now that I do not have a competition to worry about I will have a little more time to practice Mirror cube and what not.


----------



## joshsailscga (May 29, 2018)

58.65(pop), 29.38, DNF(35.70), 29.95, 39.26, 36.73+, 36.00, 33.75, 35.41, 30.12, 24.01, 36.27= 36.55 ao12

oof. It's been a little while since I last practiced.

Edit: I'll go race to sub-30 for this.


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (May 30, 2018)

Hi guys! I think my first 3 rounds will be sub 15 minutes, not seconds)). My solves in a few days. Thanks for having this races created!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 4, 2018)

Ill plan on doing new scrambles tomorrow. So @Claudio Garanzini If you want to compete, please do it today or early tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi! The fact is: the mirror cube tremendously harder for me than the normal cube so that i can't do good time. I have to try and try again. The cross is the worst part because it's not so easy finding the right pieces for putting them in the correct order. Anyway I'll try to send the next times, I don't have much time for the cubes, terribly sorry! Bye for now.


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi guys! Just a quick question: how to review your times using the cstimer? I prefer the cucutimer or something like that name because for the blind people i think it's more accessible. I know the Cstimer has many funcions but it's a problem starting the timer using a screen reader and then i only see my latest result but nt the others. Thanks for your help. Byej for now!


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 6, 2018)

Claudio Garanzini said:


> Hi guys! Just a quick question: how to review your times using the cstimer? I prefer the cucutimer or something like that name because for the blind people i think it's more accessible. I know the Cstimer has many funcions but it's a problem starting the timer using a screen reader and then i only see my latest result but nt the others. Thanks for your help. Byej for now!



If you know where it is, there is an average of 12 statistic on the left side bar. Click on the current time under that and you should see it.

QQTimer is the other timer you seem to be talking about.


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi guys. Just a question. The times you've written are minutes and seconds? or seconds and cents? I've tryed to solve the first scramble and i had my last attempt at 9 minutes and 54 seconds. I've heard that the world record for the mirror cube was about 9 minutes and 57 seconds, in 2016. If so, i could be the new world record keeper for this cube! )). Thanks for yor help. Bye bye!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 18, 2018)

@Claudio Garanzini I think that time was 9 seconds and 57 hundredths of a second 

Round 1 Results:
@joshsailscga - Sub 30 - Ao12 was 36.55 - 0/3

Round 2 scrambles:


Spoiler



1. U' F' L' B' R F B2 D B L' U2 F2 D L2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 L2
2. L2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U B2 L F' R' D2 B' L2 U2 R' U R
3. L D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R B2 F' R' D' R' U' B D2
4. R2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L R' U' B L' U L2 D' F2 U'
5. D2 B' L2 F L2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 L F' D' L2 B2 D' R B2 R
6. D2 L F R' D F2 U L' B U L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2
7. L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B F2 R2 B D2 B' L' U' R2 U2 F U' B' F2
8. B2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B' L R2 F' L' F2 L' U2 R B2
9. R2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 B U' F2 U2 L' F U' L' B' R2
10. U R2 D' R B' U L' U F U2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2
11. L2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R U' B' D2 F' D' B2 U B2 L R
12. F L F2 L F2 R' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 F R U B' D' F R' U' F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Claudio Garanzini :

No, the times that you're seeing are generally seconds and cents. It may seem fast, but if you practice regularly with an established method like CFOP, after you get used to it, you'll find your times dropping rather fast, and I bet you can be under a minute in just a few months, or perhaps even less.

It seems possible that this is the actual world record for a single solve: 9.32 seconds.





It appears to be the same thing that is listed on the unofficial world records on the wiki.

In general, if you're reporting times above a minute, you list them as:
minutes:seconds.cents

So for example, if your cents had been, say, 37, you would have listed yours as:
9:57.37

I hope that makes sense when it's read back to you.


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (Jun 18, 2018)

Ok, thanks a lot! So I have to practice for ever! ))


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 18, 2018)

@Mike Hughey 

Do you happen to know the blind UWRs?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2018)

No, I'm afraid not; I only found these through searching (and looking at the Wiki).

I noticed the same guy has a mean of 3 blindfolded here from 5 years ago - 38.86 second mean of 3:





But I'm under the impression the new standard is to time this with no inspection, and these were done with 15 seconds visual inspection time.


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (Jun 19, 2018)

Anyway, guys, I'm trying to learn the CFOP. I think the mirror is the best for a blind who wants to learn the F2L. A quick info: are there any scrambler software that can give you scrambles with a premade cross so that you could learn how to solve just the F2l? I'm asking because I don't find a good page for the algs for this part of the solve. Any suggestions? Thanks a lot for all your help.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2018)

Claudio Garanzini said:


> Anyway, guys, I'm trying to learn the CFOP. I think the mirror is the best for a blind who wants to learn the F2L. A quick info: are there any scrambler software that can give you scrambles with a premade cross so that you could learn how to solve just the F2l? I'm asking because I don't find a good page for the algs for this part of the solve. Any suggestions? Thanks a lot for all your help.


Yes, as a matter of fact, you can use cstimer.net. If you select in the first box at the top of the scramble "3x3x3", there is an option in the second box for "cross solved". Select that and you should get scrambles where the cross is already solved on the bottom of the cube, the way you are holding it.


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks Mike! I love Cstimer but the only problem is that, being blind and using a screen reader, it's difficoult to start the timer. An other info, please: when I select the tipe and the number of scrambles I want, there are eather the scrambles I want but before them, some lines up, ther is an other scrambloe and the button saying Next scramble or something like that. But I've noticed the two tipes of scrambles are not the same. I've used those that are numbered like 1. 2. etc. I don't know what the other scramble is for. Sorry for my stupid question but for a blind person it's not so obvious! Thanks a lot for your help, as allways!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2018)

Claudio Garanzini said:


> Thanks Mike! I love Cstimer but the only problem is that, being blind and using a screen reader, it's difficoult to start the timer. An other info, please: when I select the tipe and the number of scrambles I want, there are eather the scrambles I want but before them, some lines up, ther is an other scrambloe and the button saying Next scramble or something like that. But I've noticed the two tipes of scrambles are not the same. I've used those that are numbered like 1. 2. etc. I don't know what the other scramble is for. Sorry for my stupid question but for a blind person it's not so obvious! Thanks a lot for your help, as allways!


It's hard to be sure from just a text description, but I think I might know what you're talking about. If so, it sounds to me like you may have activated the tool called "Scramble Generator". That is providing the numbered scrambles that you say you're using. But actually, normal behavior is supposed to be that you use the other scramble - the one at the top of the screen - the other one that has the buttons "last" and "next" near it. So what most people normally do is just use that scramble at the top of the screen. Perhaps it would be less confusing if you'd turn off the tools entirely - there's a button that will turn that window off, but I'm not sure how to tell you how to find it.


----------

